# Automated PM feature if a post is deleted



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

For quite a some time, i have seen mods doing a very good job with this forum and i appreciate that and this thread is not a RANTING thread. Just a suggestion/clarification thread.

Very often my posts get deleted, even if that's not off-topic. This was happened with that "*Beware of Lynx-India thread*", when i asked a simple question "Are you Amarbir, by any chance", coz i need to verify whether the person arguing is Amarbir or his staff. But it got deleted after a few minutes and i was like WTF!!. At least you could've given me a reason for the post deletion. I feel this is not fair. This i've seen in "*Off-topic discussion thread*" too. IT IS OT Thread and why would delete a post in this thread? Or at least give us a reason so that we can know what we've done. 

Every time my post get deleted, i don't think a reason for that and what is really happening is until i know what's wrong i did, i will continue this, not because i am arrogant, because i don't think that is wrong. So to avoid these confusions, and to make things go smooth, can you guys please put a automated PM which comes with simple reason why our post get deleted.


----------



## ico (May 31, 2011)

Captain Obvious posts tend to get deleted.

Note: only 1 post of yours has been deleted in the Off-topic thread.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

^^ it's not the count, but the way it is deleted. Giving a reason will be reasonable...


----------



## ico (May 31, 2011)

Moreover, there are a lot of spammers in this forum who post for the sake of posting/replying. Such posts tend to get deleted too.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

if that kinda post by mine got deleted, no questions asked. Here it is not. So at least for a REAL member giving reason if you think a post is offending/will-lead-to-debate/off-topic send a PM, and we understand. Just a courtesy is what we expect from mods.


----------



## ico (May 31, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ it's not the count, but the way it is deleted. Giving a reason will be reasonable...


yes. But we will still not be PMing for every post we delete. The bell should ring itself, sometimes.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2011)

Well, as for me, I personally PM OP with the reason when I delete Market Threads, otherwise "Where is my FS Thread??" threads will come up now and then/


----------



## Garbage (May 31, 2011)

Not an offense, but even I could see some of the threads being locked without explanation.

Yesterday, I asked for ico for reason of one of the thread getting locked, and he provided it to me and added that to the thread as well. I think adding the reason to lock the thread should be added by default / obviously.


----------



## ico (May 31, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> if that kinda post by mine got deleted, no questions asked. Here it is not. So at least for a REAL member giving reason if you think a post is offending/will-lead-to-debate/off-topic send a PM, and we understand. Just a courtesy is what we expect from mods.


By spammers, I am referring to real members.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

ico said:


> By spammers, I am referring to real members.



I mean REAL TDF members. See you can easily identify spammers and members, aren't you?



Garbage said:


> Not an offense, but even I could see some of the threads being locked without explanation.
> 
> Yesterday, I asked for ico for reason of one of the thread getting locked, and he provided it to me and added that to the thread as well. I think adding the reason to lock the thread should be added by default / obviously.



A point to note..


----------



## ico (May 31, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Not an offense, but even I could see some of the threads being locked without explanation.
> 
> Yesterday, I asked for ico for reason of one of the thread getting locked, and he provided it to me and added that to the thread as well. I think adding the reason to lock the thread should be added by default / obviously.


yeah. Sometimes that happens. For the thread which you PMed me, the reason was necessary.  But then there are few threads where silent lock is more appropriate. (bumping of old threads)

Miscellaneous example: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/140934-perfect-valentines-gift-micromax-bling2.html


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

Mods don't have that much time that they not only go through entire threads, then delete irrelevant/offensive posts and then further go and engage in fruitless PM activity. Most people tend to think they are right all the time, and cue some boring arguments.
People also tend to be offended and whine even when they are explained via PM, speaking from experience.


----------



## Joker (May 31, 2011)

lol my posts used to get deleted regularly but i understood why by myself.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Mods don't have that much time that they not only go through entire threads, then delete irrelevant/offensive posts and then further go and engage in fruitless PM activity. Most people tend to think they are right all the time, and cue some boring arguments.
> People also tend to be offended and whine even when they are explained via PM, speaking from experience.



Can't agree with and can't argue for that.



Joker said:


> lol my posts used to get deleted regularly but i understood why by myself.



because you always used to offend people and spam a lot. 

but not the others.


----------



## Joker (May 31, 2011)

i used to pwn fanboys. not spam.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

^^I guess i know that Joker. Esp in that piracy thread, and some other threads, you were awesome.....


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

Usually they leave a reason with the infraction against such posts..(spam, off-topic, offensive and whatsoever) although sometimes, they don't, for small human errors which seems to be your case. You should just be glad with this.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Usually they leave a reason with the infraction against such posts..(spam, off-topic, offensive and whatsoever) although sometimes, they don't, for small human errors which seems to be your case. You should just be glad with this.



You still don't get why we are arguing about automatic PM. Isn't it?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> You still don't get why we are arguing about automatic PM. Isn't it?


I don't get "your" particular reason because it just doesn't make any sense to me..Do you think the mods would want to write you a sweet PM just because filled a thread with offtopic BS?

And as far as automatic feature is concerned, it just doesn't exist in the forum as of yet so it is worthless talking about it..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I don't get "your" particular reason because it just doesn't make any sense to me..Do you think the mods would want to write you a sweet PM just because filled a thread with offtopic BS?



See if you are posting a long explanation in "Science or God" Thread and it gets deleted because some MODS thinks that is very offensive and deleted that, and you never meant to hury anybody, how you feel? BLANK. "Why the hell was my post deleted? What i wrote?"

Same here


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> See if you are posting a long explanation in "Science or God" Thread and it gets deleted because some MODS thinks that is very offensive and deleted that, and you never meant to hury anybody, how you feel? BLANK. "Why the hell was my post deleted? What i wrote?"
> 
> Same here


The mod probably looks at the post as a user's point of view, and if they feel it is offensive, it is offensive. No use of arguing about it. If you want to know the reason, just PM a mod .

P.S.: Is the above case true? I've seen many more offensive posts in that thread, some users were just making fun of other users to a huge extent.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> The mod probably looks at the post as a user's point of view, and if they feel it is offensive, it is offensive. No use of arguing about it. If you want to know the reason, just PM a mod .
> 
> P.S.: Is the above case true? I've seen many more offensive posts in that thread, some users were just making fun of other users to a huge extent.



Not in that thread, i gave you an example. 

See, i can understand that PM to all the spam posts is not possible, but you can do that if a member who is not doing this by knowingly, like me. It's not that i get offended, but i just want to know the reason why my post got deleted. 

When my post get deleted, i asked every mods that whether he deleted that post and almost all of them said no. And finally ico said that he deleted my post.

So understand user's PMing mods to find out the reason looks like a peculiar task, as he may not aware who deleted his post.

Still if you say, the exact same thing you said in previous post, please try to understand the point i made HERE.... and give me your HONEST opinion.


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2011)

^^
MODS can always go into the deleted bin and see the last activity. I.E. who deleted.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> MODS can always go into the deleted bin and see the last activity. I.E. who deleted.



But the reason?


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2011)

It is in there. Click on manage.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> It is in there. Click on manage.



Whatever, so automatic PM is impossible, so he has to contact a mod to get the reason? OK. Sounds good.


----------

